# [preserved libs] package: media-libs/vo-aacenc-0.1.3 : OK

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai ce message récurrent :

 *l'exécution d'emerge d'un paquet wrote:*   

> !!! existing preserved libs:
> 
> >>> package: media-libs/vo-aacenc-0.1.3
> 
>  *  - /usr/lib64/libvo-aacenc.so.0
> ...

 

J'ai beau effectuer un emerge @preserved-rebuild qui réinstalle media-tv/plex-media-server-0.9.16.4 le message réapparaît aussitôt après.

C'est pas réellement grave mais c'est pas vraiment esthétique et j'aimerai bien comprendre.

vo-aacenc-0.1.3 est une version ancienne qui n'existe plus dans mon dépôt.

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -s vo-aacenc

  

[ Results for search key : vo-aacenc ]

Searching...

*  media-libs/vo-aacenc [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 KiB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/opencore-amr/

      Description:   VisualOn AAC encoder library

      License:       Apache-2.0

[ Applications found : 1 ]
```

et la bibliothèque impliquée est en place :

```
n73sm ~ # ls -al /usr/lib64/libvo-aacenc.so.0 /usr/lib64/libvo-aacenc.so.0.0.4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 24 janv. 11:31 /usr/lib64/libvo-aacenc.so.0 -> libvo-aacenc.so.0.0.4

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 116616 24 janv. 11:31 /usr/lib64/libvo-aacenc.so.0.0.4
```

C'est Plex qui la fournit (mais pas au même endroit) :

```
n73sm ~ # equery b libvo-aacenc.so.0

 * Searching for libvo-aacenc.so.0 ... 

media-tv/plex-media-server-0.9.16.4 (/opt/plexmediaserver/libvo-aacenc.so.0)
```

Vous pourriez m'aider à faire disparaître ce message ?

Merci

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.1.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    12210564 total,   1181264 free

KiB Swap:   12582908 total,  12582604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 15 Apr 2016 14:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

fkmclane

    location: /var/lib/layman/fkmclane

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam fdk firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib multitarget ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2 ax203" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr_FR fr en_US en en_GB" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="dav auth_pam fancyindex geoip fastcgi uwsgi gzip rewrite autoindex" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="hp snapscan" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel i965" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash battery multiload-nandhp power xmonad" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Apr 16, 2016 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # mkdir usr-lib64 && mv /usr/lib64/libvo-aacenc.so.0 /usr/lib64/libvo-aacenc.so.0.0.4 /root/usr-lib64/
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge @preserved-rebuild 

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

----------

